# Best Book on the Art of Smoking?



## fmcowboy (Aug 25, 2009)

I was looking at Amazon for a book on smoking and there are tons. I love to read and figured I'd buy a book. Of course I think the knowledge base on this site far exceeds any book. That said, anyone have any suggestions for a good read on smoking? Thanks!


----------



## garyt (Aug 25, 2009)

Best one I have read is Peace Love and BBQ , Smoke Stack Lightning is a close second for the history value


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^^^ what Gary said ..


----------



## forcedsquint (Aug 26, 2009)

Agreed. Peace, Love, and BBQ is great. I use magic dust on everything.


----------



## bman62526 (Aug 26, 2009)

Great thread idea...I also agree that the kind of "instant knowledge" provided by a site like this far exceeds what a book might provide, but I also was thinking about doing some reading on the subject, so I'll look into those suggestions.


----------



## seandje (Aug 26, 2009)

This isn't really what you were asking for, but I'll add it anyway.

A great book on NC barbecue is "Holy Smoke: The Big Book of North Carolina Barbecue"


----------



## bman62526 (Aug 26, 2009)

PS - Peace, Love and BBQ is available on eBay for $9.76 plus $3.99 S&H.  Amazon has them starting at $11.08 plus - but that is probably for a used one that isn't available any more...


----------



## reichl (Aug 26, 2009)

Peace, Love and BBQ is a good book but the recipe for magic dust is not the real recipe. It reads more like a story book then a recipe book which is good if your looking for history and info.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 26, 2009)

I paged through a copy of Peace Love and BBQ, and found it a good read, and a book I would like to own.

A book I have learned alot from is Low and Slow by Gary Wiviott - _disclaimer, I am friends with the author._  Alot of recipes, and great instruction on charcoal burners like the WSM,  offset smokers, and the Weber kettle.


----------



## benjaminr (Aug 26, 2009)

So I knew of this book (peace love and BBQ), and I just want to ask who all have eaten at 17th st? I have met the owner and I live about 8mins from the original in Murphysboro, IL. Sweet little hole in the wall place, and is actually what pushed me to get into smoking.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 26, 2009)

I like "Smoke and Spice"


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 26, 2009)

What are your thoughts on the Art of Smokology or Big Bob Gibsons books? I was scoping out Amazon. They also have one called the BBQ Recipe Book. SOunds like Peace Love & BBQ is pretty good.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 26, 2009)

the best sourcve i've seen, other than this site, is the BBQFAQ, which can be had for free.

this is a link to a safe download of the FAQ in zipped MS word format:

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2-w97.zip

you can download it to your desktop and skip around or read it at your leisure, or you can print it out if you prefer to read while you're sittin' and thinkin'. hint: the first 12 pages are procedural stuff for old-style email lsits, so you can skip if you want or read if you want to see how stuff was done when the internet was new!


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 26, 2009)

WOW!! That's awesome, starting to read now. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## garyt (Aug 26, 2009)

Now that is a hell of a find! POINTS


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the points and i hope y'all benefit from reading it.

the thing i like most about this FAQ is that it is written by folks whose dads, grand-dads uncles etc were actually doing it according to traditions and recipes handed down through family. for many of them, it was in their blood. as one said, a lot of good BBQ haas been made on old bed springs suspended over a pit by four cinderblocks, or words to that effect.


----------

